

Common Stock Option Mistakes - bbyrne
http://www.bryanbyrne.com/2011/09/23/common-stock-option-mistakes/
After spending a decade at three successful startups (Yelp, Zillow &#38; Hotwire) I thought I'd share some lessons learned about stock options.
======
derwiki
This should be required reading for every first-time start up employee --
certainly would have cleared up a lot of my confusion!

